# Hello Everyone



## WD III (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello all, my name is Will. I am 32 years old. I am married and we have two wonderful daughters. I started writing when I was about 11. I used to write poems which later turned into songs. I wrote positive hip hop songs up until I was about 26. I always thought that I was going to be the next big star, then reality hit. I currently have a job that just doesn't do it for me. It pays the bills, but that is about it. I recently started going back to school trying to find out what it is that I want to do for a living. After taking an English 101 class and a Screenwriting class. I realized just how much I like writing. I thought it was my music that I loved when really it was the words, which go hand in hand I suppose. Anyway, here I am saying to the world, "I am a writer and I will be successful.

Thank you and Many Blessings


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome, Will, to our community.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi WD,
Pleased to meet you, it's a small world, we will meet in the playground. Enjoy yourself, I do.


----------



## Hawke (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, Will. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Aderyn (Jan 12, 2012)

I like your mantra  you need to believe in yourself as a writer or you'll never get there!  Welcome


----------



## Foxee (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome, Will.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello there Will, and welcome to these forums.


----------



## SeaBee1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Greetings Will, welcome to the community and good luck!


----------



## WD III (Jan 13, 2012)

I like that saying. Pleased to meet you as well


----------

